# Front fender cage bolt problem



## pkandersen (Feb 12, 2021)

In restoring my '65 GTO hardtop the drivers side fender bolt inside the door way spun and had to be cut off. I am very open to suggestions on the best way to repair. I have some ideas but don't like any of them.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi pkandersen,

Kindly share a picture...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2


----------



## pkandersen (Feb 12, 2021)

At the top of the door opening above the top hinge bolt holes. The nut just spins. I'm trying to decide where to cut it out. You can see the spot welds and can cut them out with a spot weld cutter but where to access? pk


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

If it were me I would soak it real good with a anti-seize / rust lubricant (WD-40...) for a day or two then heat it real good. At that point I would carefully drill a hole through the broken bolt, then use an Easy-out to try and back it out. You’ll need to be patient both when drilling it out and when torquing on the Easy-out so you don’t break it off in the bolt.

Good luck


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Re-reading your post I realized the issue is getting the nut to stay put/ stationary...

Do you have access to a welder? If so you may be able to tack it several places to apply the other suggestions for removing the broken bolt. I believe the nut is in a cage so it wouldn’t drop.

Without checking my car I assume that there’s no access from the cowl?


----------



## pkandersen (Feb 12, 2021)

The cage nut spins from the inside. You can't reach it as it is blocked by metal housings. I think I need to use a cut off tool and open it up and drill out the spot welds. Just wondering where the best place to expose the cage nut would be. pk


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Isn't there a hole in the kick panel. There has to be an access for the switch in the door for the interior lights. If they are like the captive cage nuts i seen. I would drill out the spot welds string tied to the nut or attached bolt. Only so its easily found in side the panel. The new one you could put in place attach an all thread and an arced piece of sheet metal with a hole in it. Tighten the nut to hold it in position and tack it. My other thought cut a big square with all the nuts. Repair and weld it back in. But I think you would have to remove the afore mentioned switch or the wires will burn up. But I am not a mechanic or welder and never held an automotive position Just the musing of some one that is probably in the same boat or worse. My door drops 4 inch the second it is unlatched. So I am very much interested in the out come.


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

Even if you get the broken bolt out, you are still going to have to prevent the nut from spinning onto the new bolt. If it were me, I would take a Dremel, and make two horizontal cuts on each side, about 1", lining up with the top and bottom of the >>>outer layer access hole<<< and peel it back giving me access to the sheet metal behind it. Then I would drill a hole to the Right/Left of the broken bolt, drilling through the sheet metal and partially into the nut that is spinning. I would then weld the nut through the drilled holes. Do one side at a time. THEN, drill a hole through the center of the broken bolt and take the Dremel with a straight tungsten carbide cutter and slowly hollow out the bolt, BEING CAREFUL NOT TO START GRINDING AWAY THE THREADS OF THE NUT! Once the bolt is thin enough, you can usually take a small flat head screwdriver and collapse the thinned/hollowed out bolt towards the middle of the bolt. I would not try to use and Easy Out once you weld the nut because if it is that "rust welded" in place, it will probably break the new welds also. Even though the heat from the welding usually can free up a frozen bolt, I still wouldn't chance it. I use this method all the time and just did a tranny pan on my 99 Yukon that broke TWO bolts off in the transmission housing a month ago. Patience is your friend. Once you get the bolt out, bend back the outer sheet metal and weld the cuts closed, then grind. I hope I explained "My" method good enough. If done right, you can leave very little if any visible scarring


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

Autie1969GTO said:


> Even if you get the broken bolt out, you are still going to have to prevent the nut from spinning onto the new bolt. If it were me, I would take a Dremel, and make two horizontal cuts on each side, about 1", lining up with the top and bottom of the >>>outer layer access hole<<< and peel it back giving me access to the sheet metal behind it. Then I would drill a hole to the Right/Left of the broken bolt, drilling through the sheet metal and partially into the bolt that is spinning. I would then weld the nut through the drilled holes. Do one side at a time. THEN, drill a hole through the center of the broken bolt and take the Dremel with a straight tungsten carbide cutter and slowly hollow out the bolt, BEING CAREFUL NOT TO START GRINDING AWAY THE THREADS OF THE NUT! Once the bolt is thin enough, you can usually take a small flat head screwdriver and collapse the thinned/hollowed out bolt towards the middle of the bolt. I would not try to use and Easy Out once you weld the nut because if it is that "rust welded" in place, it will probably break the new welds also. Even though the heat from the welding usually can free up a frozen bolt, I still wouldn't chance it. I use the hollowing out method all the time and just did a tranny pan on my 99 Yukon that broke TWO bolts off in the transmission housing a month ago. Patience is your friend. Once you get the bolt out, bend back the outer sheet metal and weld the cuts closed, then grind. I hope I explained "My" method good enough. If done right, you can leave very little if any visible scarring


P.S. I do not believe there are any wires behind that area, but ALWAYS have a fire extinguisher on stand by when welding, in case of any possible rust coating or seam putty, insulation, etc. Hope this helps


----------



## pkandersen (Feb 12, 2021)

I will try dropping a string with a small fishing lead down through the door bolt hole and see if it comes out. It is worth a try. pk


----------

